# JFrame -> JDialog -> JDialog: Problem owner



## Vril (17. Nov 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe ein JFrame aus diesem wird ein JDialog _1 gestartet und aus diesem JDialog_1 ist es nochmal 
möglich einen JDialog_2 zu starten.

Mein Problem ist das der JDialog_2, z.B. beim umschalten in der Taskleiste, nicht im Vordergrund bleibt!
Im JDialog_1 habe ich folgendes angewendet damit dieser beim umschalten im Vordergrund bleibt:

```
...
public meinDialog_1(Frame owner){
super(owner);
...
```
Der meinDialog_1 wird dann in MeinJFrame wie folgt gestartet:

```
....
new meinDialog_1(this);
...
```
Klappt soweit alles wunderbar, jetzt habe ich in meinDialog_2 das gleiche gemacht:


```
...
public meinDialog_2(Frame owner){
super(owner);
....
```
So, aber wie starte ich jetzt meinDialog_2 aus meinDialog_1, so meckert der compiler:

```
public class meinDialog_1.........
.......
new meinDialog_2(this);
....
```

Wie macht man das richtig?


----------



## tini (17. Nov 2005)

Hatte dasselbe Problem, nur noch komplizierter.

Um den benötigten Frame zu bekommen statt "this" folgendes versuchen:


```
(Frame)getRootPane().getParent()
```

Hoffe, es hilft dir. Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Vril (17. Nov 2005)

Also zum compilen geht das jetzt, aber leider gibt es dann Fehldermeldungen beim ausführen.
meinDialog_2 wird durch Button click gestartet, daher steht dann:


Exception occurred during event dispatching:
java.lang.ClassCastException: meinDialog_1
        at meinDialog_1.actionPerformed(meinDialog_1.java:1525)
usw. usw.


----------



## Vril (17. Nov 2005)

So, hab es jetzt mit der Hilfe von bullzeye(  :applaus:  ) hinbekommen:

In meinFrame starte ich den 1. Dialog wie folgt:

```
new meinDialog1(this);
```
Der 1. Dialog schaut dann so aus:

```
public meinDialog1(Frame owner){
super(owner);
...
```
Der Aufruf des 2. Dialogs im 1. Dialog:

```
new meinDialog2(this);
```
Und dann noch der 2. Dialog:

```
public meinDialog2(JDialog dialog){
super(dialog);
...
```


----------

